# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Expiration date on bottles

## Marc Angelo

Hey guys, I have some Trent and Masteron that expired two years ago. I was going to use them but I got into a car accident that took me away from the gym for about three years or so. The bottles are unopened. I think the potency may be down, but considering using them. What do you think?

----------


## XnavyHMCS

I am by no means an expert, but from what I have gleaned off of the forum, concerning this exact topic (expiration dates), you should be good to go.

You hit the nail on the head, with perhaps a lose of potency, but sterility should still be maintained, as long as the vials and their seals are intact...

----------


## Ashop

My bet is they are just fine if you had them stored well.

----------


## austinite

Hit it.

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

I’m a couple months late to this party, but as long as they were room temperature, and kept out of the light by either being in a cabinet or having a dark/amber bottle, then I doubt they have lost more than 5-10% if any. I’ve had tablets that were 10 years expired at full potency, and they are exposed to oxygen, whereas injectables are sealed with very little oxygen in the bottle.

----------


## BigT2020

I have used many out of date vials, and never had a problem.

----------

